# Lunch Break!!!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Went to a local place here today named Prossers for lunch. They are a buffet style place that offers all you can eat down south, country cooking.

Lunch today was, 
*Fried chicken
Meatloaf
Rice & gravy
Corn
Homemade Mac&Cheese
Turnip Greens
Cabbage
Homemade Biscuits
Peach Cobbler
Banana Pudding
*
:dr:dr:dr

So what did you have for lunch?


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I had a subway $5 Footlong.

Man does that buffet sound good.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Grilled chicken with sauteed garlic and spinach with homemade spanish chips and 2 tylenol with codene.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Left over mini sandwiches from my fiance's bridal shower, Nectarine, and a cup of yogurt. It's pretty much the same each day for me- sandwich, fruit, yogurt...unless I have leftovers. I know I'm boring, but at least it's healthy


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

8ball with a shot jack chaser
Man am I getting alot of work done.

j/k

Turkey on rye with home made mac salad and 2 apples.
I eat turkey samiches every day for lunch


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Same as every day. A big salad with cherry tomatoes, bella mushrooms and cucs, with low fat dressing and carrots. 

If I eat that for lunch I can have whatever I want for dinner.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Grilled cheese cus someone raided the fridge and ate my SAVED California Tortilla Quesadilla.. :sorry::hungry:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Ham & Cheese sammiches with Baked Lays potato chips.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

scottw said:


> 2 tylenol with codene.


:lol::lol:



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 8ball with a shot jack chaser
> Man am I getting alot of work done.
> 
> j/k


:lol::lol:

Oh boy, well, tuna salad on sourdough & a pickle & potato salad....hey, the day's already blown anyway (i should have had a salad), it's mrsreindeer's bday!


----------



## Volker (Jun 12, 2009)

4 slices of Pumpernickel with cream cheese, 2 Yoghurt, 1 Apple, 1 Cereal bar


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I had food... at least I'm pretty sure it was food I had for luch... You never can tell with McDonalds! :tape2:

:canada:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I had hot dogs w/homemade chili. :dr


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

A sandwich from the roach coach. It was chicken .... or something very much like it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Today was bacon, eggs, grits, hashbrowns and toast.


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 31, 2009)

Went to Hard Times cafe and got myself a 3-way chili mac with cinncinati chili


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Taco bell -- yuck! First time in months...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Fried bologna sandwich and chips with Coke Zero.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ham 'n Cheese sammich with a handful of cheesepuffs and limeade. mmmmm


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Cup of Ramen Noodles & a water........ah married life.


----------

